# Does age really matter?



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Does this forum allow teenagers to be members ? My brother wanted to sign up but i wasn't sure. He's 14 and goes to high school.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Age probably doesn't matter. Who would know unless they told?  I have seen young people on other forums and they make very good contributions to the discussions. It has to do a lot with mental maturity than age.
With that said wait to see what holocron or Ciddian have to say


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

i think thats a good idea!!!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

he's probably more mature than I am


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup calmer spoke with me today about it, i slept in and missed the post before work LOL

Its all cool with me


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

kk thanks a lot i think he will really like it because he has a really big love towards fish and animals in general and he probably has more experience then me!!!! lol


----------

